# Ultrasonido para uso biomedico



## rocilg889 (Abr 21, 2008)

[/i]Espero que me ayuden para crear un ultrasonido de alta frecuencia a los rangos de 4MHz. Para uso biomedico. La duda es como puedo generar tal frecuencia y otra como recibir, para el analisis de esta frecuecia. Por favor si no es mucha molestia..... ops:


----------



## eserock (Abr 21, 2008)

hola 
el circuito de esto no estan complejo, lo complicado es  encontrar el tansductor  de ultrasonido, no se en otros paises pero en Mexico es muy dificil de encontrar y despues tienes que encontrar otro transductor que lea el rebote de la señal para analizarla.


----------



## rocilg889 (Abr 22, 2008)

Ok gracias, pero no se si el transductor que pueda utilizar sea un tweeter piezoelectrico, Bueno lamentablemente es lo que tengo, o que otra forma puedo yo hacer un transductor. Ademas el tweeter solo reproducce un 20KHz, como le puedo aumentar la frecuencia de transmision, y para la entrada pienso usa un microfono piezoelectrico(la verdad no se exista).
Espero ayuda. ops:


----------



## pepechip (Abr 22, 2008)

Hola

En algunas aplicaciones he visto un conjunto de 4 capsulas piezoelectricas como las de la figura, pegadas dentro del mismo soporte, y colocadas en paralelo.

Desconozco a la frecuencia maxima que podran trabajar, pero supongo que cuanto mas pequeñas sean, mayor sera su frecuencia. 
Si son pequeñas te generaran poca potencia, pero lo puedes contrarestar poniendo varias en paralelo.


----------



## rocilg889 (Abr 23, 2008)

Hola.

Gracias por la sugerencia, pero, donde podria investigar mas información de estas placas. Y como realizarlas, no se si servirian; por favor no se si me ayudas. Esta investigacion lo estoy hacendo para un proyecto de tesis. Entonces se me complica. Por favor gracias. De todos modos lo voy a investigar a ver si realmente me sirve. Gracias.


----------



## eserock (Abr 23, 2008)

se que algunas ceramicas de ultrasonido son fabricadas en cuba, dejame ver si encuentro el link, yo trate de ponerme en contacto con ellos pero no respondieron a mis correos, yo tambien ando en busca de ellas para diseñar varios equipos de aplicacion. En lo que yo te pueda ayudar cuenta conmigo, si encuentro datos tecnicos te los envio. Si tu tienes información adicional me gustaria tenerla.

Los tweters no  responden a esas frecuencias y el microfono tampoco necesitarias un receptor como el usado en mecatronica para sus robots con sensores de obstaculos.


----------



## rocilg889 (Abr 24, 2008)

hola eserock, yo aun sigo buscando un esa información, pero si tengo información valiosa no dudare en enviartela. y Gracias.


----------



## eserock (Abr 24, 2008)

te envio algo de infromacion del tema


----------



## rocilg889 (Abr 25, 2008)

Te doy esta otra información-.
http://www.anser.com.ar/ultrasonido.htm
http://cencomed.sld.cu/socbio2007/trabajos/pdf/t015.pdf


----------



## armandolopezmx (Abr 26, 2008)

esas piezas a los que se refiere pepechip yo los he visto dentro  los zumbadores piezoelectricos.   los que emiten el famoso sonido "beep".  pueden venir dentro de jueguitos portatiles, copmputadores,  etc.


----------



## rocilg889 (Abr 27, 2008)

De acuerdo gracias; y voy a checar esos jugetes.  . Ademas encontre un circuito generador de 3MHz. Pero como soy proncipiante en este sistema me podrian explicar como funciona y que necesitaria cambiar, para que tambien recibiera esas frecuencias. Gracias.


----------



## eserock (Abr 27, 2008)

Las cerámicas de ultrasonido son muy similares pero la lamina central es de un  material que vibra  a frecuencias mas altas que las audibles físicamente se parecen pero internamente no tienen nada que ver


----------



## rocilg889 (May 6, 2008)

Entonces un dispositivo de cuarzo no me ayudaria que seon de 4MHz. Son los que ocupan los sistemas digitales de reloj analogico?

Y no tienen por ahi un generador de ultasonido mas sencillo y menos costoso. Pero que el funcionaminento se para la medicion del corazon del bebe. Ademas he estado buscando información sobre el tocoelectrocardiograma, pero no encuentro mucho de especificaiones tecnicas. Gracias.


----------



## Inductor (May 6, 2008)

Saludos a todos los del tema.
Yo trabajé con maquinas de Ultrasonido Branson se usan en la Industria para el Soldado de piezas Plasticas.

Las conocí de todo a todo. Usan transductores bastante grandes dan 1000 watts de potencia sonica tan solo al tocar el sonotrodo quema la piel.

Estas trabajan de 20 Khz a 30 Khz su frecuencia es ajustable voy a buscar los diagramas y los posteo en cuanto a lo que comentan que para diagnostico medico se usa arriba de  3 Mhz entonces estariamos hablando de radiofrecuencia,luego entonces es necesario usar una bobina como transductor y trabajaria como un Georadar
y no una pastilla Piezoelectrica

Tambien trabaje con maquinas de limpieza Ultrasonica 

Saludos.


----------



## eserock (May 6, 2008)

Hola esas maquinas que mencionas las he visto si las pones en contacto con agua  la vaporizan en forma instantanea, seria muy util tu información aunque la aplicacion sea diferente


----------



## Inductor (May 6, 2008)

Asi es eserock la aplicacion es diferente solo lo puse como información
para la aplicacion que se comenta en este tema yo pienso que necesitamos verlo desde el punto de vista radiofrecuencia ya que andaria en los 3 Mhz

y la antena (bobina)que emita esta frecuencia debera cortar su emision y convertirse en receptor por unos milisegundos para captar el rebote.

Tal como los localizadores de tesoros.


----------



## rocilg889 (May 7, 2008)

Bueno pero el efecto de la antena no podria afectar al bebe por la alta amplitud de frecuencia? Bueno en ultrasonido tengo entendido que la amplitud de la frecuencia es minima, y en la antena es maxima. O me equivoco. Comentaba en un tweeter piezoelectrico ya que puede llegar a generar esa frecuncia, claro amplificandola. Y si es posible que el mismo transmite y reciba.


----------



## Inductor (May 7, 2008)

Saludos rocilq889 

Toma en cuenta que si es piezoelectrico como el tweeter ya no trabajará en 3Mhz.
Es verdad lo que dices que en ultrasonido la amplitud es baja pero en radiofrecuencia tambien es baja,cuando se requiere mayor amplitud se usan amplificador.

Con amplificador no lograras aumentar la frecuencia,aumentaras la potencia,y para aumentar la frecuencia necesitaras dobladores o multiplicadores


----------



## rocilg889 (May 12, 2008)

Hola, para el generador de ultrasonido, tambien podria aplica un 555 oun cristal de los que ocupan en reloj interno de una computadora. La verdad no se cual seria la diferencia entre ellos dos, y cual me conventria si al final al cabo llegan a 2MHz.


----------



## burren (May 25, 2008)

mm bueno si tu aplicacion es hacia el perfil de los tococardiografos e visto dos tipos de señales pero si mas no me equivoco si es un generedor de ultrasonido y doppler y los dos transductores que conosco son unos circulares que tienen varios tipo zumbadores muy similares como la imagen que subieron y otro que es con el que hacen los doppler no son tan elaborados pero eso si son cristales muy sencibles en la punta estan divididos en 2 parte una emite y otra recibe deja ver si puedo obtener unas fotos de estos transductores


----------



## rocilg889 (May 27, 2008)

hola burren, espero esas imagen que comentastes, ya que la meta es hacer un monitoreo fetal con doppler con el problema del transductor de 2 a 3Mhz. Y solo faltaria como realizar el generador. -gracias y saludos-


----------



## burren (May 30, 2008)

disculpa por no haber podido subir las fotos lo que pasa es que esos equipos estan en el hospital de gineco conocidos aqui como de la mujer y en el que ahora laboro es un hospital general pero en esta pagina esta el sensor tiene forma de una clase de microfono esta es deja veo si puedo ir a visitar a mi compañero que labora en ese hospital y conseguir uno descompuesto y subir las fotos  sale esta es la direccion: 
http://www.nesbitevans.com/default.asp?subsidiary=CA
sale estamos en contacto


----------



## rocilg889 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hola, no se si me puedan mostrar un generador de frecuencias, pero que se aplique con cristal de 20Mhz, ya que estadado buscando y solo encuentro con el circuito integrado 555 y con una frecuecia de 20 a 40 KHz. Y como sabran necesito a lo maximo 3MHz. O que me recomiendan para modificar estos circuitos para lograr la frecuencia que necesito? Gracias y espero sus respuestas.


----------



## mauri9000 (Jul 13, 2008)

hola yo tambien estoy intentado hacer un dopperl fetal (este es para uso medicinal y sirve para tomar la frecuencia cardiaca del feto) es para presentar mi trabajo de tesis en ingenieria electronica.
e visto otros doppler fetales que tienen un transductor de ultrasonido de 2Mhz, pero aqui en Argentina es imposible de conseguirlos! por lo tanto creen ustedes que podriamos diseñar un transductor de 2Mhz?
si alguien tiene novedaes al respecto por favor agraeceria si la comparten, por lo pronto yo me comprometo a subir cualquier avance en el mismo.
saludos!


----------



## rocilg889 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hoola mauri9000, para hacer el transductor se necesita equipo pesado como hornos de alto grado de calor para manejar el metal y el cristal. Deja y busca la información, y luego la subo.


----------



## karmariv99 (Ago 7, 2008)

Hola Rocilg889, eres tu quien abrio este tema en otro foro concretamente: http://foros.emagister.com/mensaje-ultrasonido_biomedico-12822-643935-1-2240807.htm
Bueno podría ver lo que he comentado aqui, para no escribirte de nuevo.


----------



## electrodan (Ago 7, 2008)

Lo que dicen de usar radiofrecuencia NO SIRVE ya que si hablamos de sonido son sonidos y si hablamos de rf es rf. Los sonidos son perturbaciones en el aire, u otro material, y la rf es perturbación de el espacio electromagnético (éter).
Otra cosa los transductores son extremadamente difíciles, casi imposibles de fabricar en casa sin equipamiento muy, como decirlo... Si, apenas podemos fabricar un rudimentario parlante como vamos a poder fabricar un parlante de 3 mhz?


----------



## eserock (Ago 7, 2008)

es cierto lo que dices electrodan segun como se distribuyen las frecuencia hablar de 2 Mhz es radiofrecuencia, pero recientemente con la nanotecnologia han desarrollado transductores ceramicos que vibran con  esa frecuencia es decir vibracciones mecanicas que se mueven a esa frecuencia a mi tambien me sorprendio, pero pones unas gotas de agua sobre el electrodo y al momento es evaporada.


----------



## rocilg889 (Ago 11, 2008)

Les subo esto a ver si le da una idea del transductor que busco. Y como fabricarlo.


----------



## rocilg889 (Ago 11, 2008)

Encontre esta información, la sal de rochelle, puede que se pueda crear el cristal piezoelectrico que se necesite para hacer el transductor requerido, pero un le fata información. 

http://teleformacion.edu.aytolacoru.../sacaleE_M2/Piezoelectricidad/SalRochelle.htm


----------



## karmariv99 (Ago 11, 2008)

Claro que se pueden realizar a partir de la sal de Rochelle: 

http://rimstar.org/materials/piezo/rochelle1.htm
http://www.seawhy.com/xlroch.html

el problema del tartrato mixto de potasio y sodio (sal de Rochelle) es que tiene una temperatura de Curie baja, además de que el soluble en agua, sin embargo para algo didactico funcionaria.

Por otra parte si deseas hacer una pastilla piezoelectrica para realizar un array ultrasónico, con fines de desarrollar un sistema de tomografia por ultrasonido en 2D, o simplemente un tococardigrafo fetal (que solo emplea una pastilla circular), es dificil y mas si deseas realizarlo de PZT (que es de lo que generalmente se hacen), ya que requiere de procesos de calentamiento a mas o menos 1000 °C, presiones de 1 tonelada, sinterizados y algunos otros procesos.

Es por ello que por lo general, los que se dedican a esto estan divididos en varias ramas entorno al US, por ejemplo hay unos que se dedican unicamente a realizar los sistemas de excitación, otros a las pastillas piezoelectricas, otros más al diseño del transductor (matching y backing), etc. 

Por lo que si deseas algo más sencillo entorno a realizar el transductor, yo te recomendaria que comprases mejor la pastilla piezoeléctrica (por ejemplo aqui http://www.piezo.com/prodsheet0nav.html), y a partir de ella hagas todo lo demás, o te resultará bastante dificil por lo que ya te he comentado.


----------



## rocilg889 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hola a todos de nuevo:

Mi otra pregunta es que forma puedo hacer un generador y un receptor sin utilizar ningun pic.

Por favor espero respuestas. Por que un no me queda mi tema. Y la gente que me pidio información sobre la tesis les envio esta información. Y gracias.


----------



## rocilg889 (Sep 9, 2008)

otro mas: las normas que se deben ser aplicadas en equipo biomedico, no se donde conseguirlas.


----------



## eserock (Sep 9, 2008)

Hola
Tal vez si puedas con pics pero la circuiteria seria muy engorrosa, y perderias mucho tiempo ademas que hay mas posibilidades que falle vi las notas que enviaste y creo que los planteamientos que ahi te hacen se pueden aplicar a tus necesdidades de aplicacion de ultrasonido. Gracias por proporcionar esa información.
 Hablando de Normas para ese tipo de equipos dejame decirte que yo he intentado sacar el NOM para varios equipos electronicos y me he encontrdo con varias cosas.
Solo existe una Norma que es aplicable a equipo electronico, pero no hay una especificacion para el area electromedica o electroestetica, despues solo aplica para compañias legalmente establecidas, y te piden toda tu dcumentacion legal para realizar cualquier tramite, despues debes contratar los servicios de una compañia particular para que realice pruebas sobre el modelo en cuestion, pruebas de aislamiento electrico, homologacion de conectores y electronica electrodos de aplicacion pruebas de envejecimiento entre otras  es decir el equipo que entregas es materialmente destruido, esto tarda un buen tiempo de dos a tres meses despues te envian a la secretaria de industria y comercio donde debes entregar otro equipo para ser analizado con descargas electricas y cosas asi es  decir este otro equipo sera sometido a destruccion, despues  analizan bajo que condiciones de morma lo quieres registrar he hecho todo esto en una sola ocasion y me dijeron finalmente que me habia equivocado que no hay NOM para equipo electromedico en Mexico que casi todos estos equipos son de importacion y se basan en las normas del pais de origen. a pero humildemente me dijeron que las etiquetas de NOm las podia mandar a hacer con ellos y quedaba  arreglado. 
A mi me causo cierta decepcion que no tengamos normas para desarrollar equipos de origen Nacional. Esto me sucedio hace unos 4 años pero he estado intentando encontrar las normas actuales y no encuentro nada.


----------



## rocilg889 (Sep 11, 2008)

Las normas que se aplican son de uso biomedico son estaunidenses y es la IEC 6060-1 para radiacion. Como es el ultrasonido y resonancia magnetica. No es de libre acceso, pero espero que alguien me diga en donde bajarlas, bien y completas. Sin importar el coste que tenga.


----------



## rocilg889 (Mar 16, 2010)

Hola soy yo de nuevo, suspendi mi este proyecto por porblemas, entonces no se si aun me puedan seguir ayudando. El transdustor ultrasonico, la verdad no le logre entender muy bien como se hace. Así que lo tuve que comprar solo el transductor, ahora para terminar necesito lo que es la base. El generador, el amplificador y otras cosas que un no se que se necesite para hacer un ultrasonido de 2 Mhz

Voy a realizar un doopler con 2 MHz, el transductor que compre segun aguanta 2 MHz, entonces para lograr generar esta señal cuadrada que me recomiendan. Ya que el 555 TTl no aguanta esta señal. Que sea constante y la verdad no se que esperar de ella.


----------



## karmariv99 (Abr 7, 2010)

Hola Rocio, vouy a ir a México en Abril, por si te interesa para vernos y platicar del tema. 

Un saludo


----------



## rocilg889 (Abr 19, 2010)

Hola ya estamos y se va a cabar abril, así que no se nada de ti.

Yo vivo en el df y tu de donde vienes? o tienes un correo electronico directo??? y si pasamelo para seguir con los comentarios del proyecto.


----------

